# Flit Wheels....out of business........???



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if Flit Wheels are done. 

I noted the wheels going on ebay, plus I emailed them on three seperate occasions, and not reply. Sad to hear if that is the case. Hate to hear the entrepreneurial ventures being hit by the economy, especially in Michigan


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

If true that wasn't a very long run best of luck to them though. I suppose the bicycle parts bailout never did have much momentum.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope not as I purchased their Zephyr wheels back in Nov 08. Great wheels. I had the opportunity to speak with Brent on a problem which he quickly resolved ... great support!!


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

*Flit wheels*

I just purchased the Sonics and both Christy, and Brent emailed back quickly. So far so good with this company. Every question I had they have answered and now I am just waiting on the wheels.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you tried calling them on the phone? <to the OP>


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

*not yet*

I work graveyards in Colorado so I sleep while they are working. But I will call them tomorrow if I do not get the tracking info. My wife bought these for me as a surprise so she may have called them. I know they emailed her back saying the wheels were being built and should be shipped on tuesday. So far so good though! Chris ty is also on these boards and posts about the company. When I receive my wheels I will give a review for sure. I believe in american company's so that's why we bought these plus I moved from MI when I was 18 and wanted to give back to a wonderful state! If flit does so happen to screw me over(I do not think they will) I will post that as well! I do believe that they also know the meaning of customer service and that's why they emailed me back so soon! I look forward to riding these wheels hard and will let everyone know just how great they are or are not.


----------



## flitchristy (Oct 10, 2008)

No way! Flit is still, and will be, alive.

To be fair, we all did go on vacation and Flit closed it's doors for a bit. But we got some base miles in us, and we are ready to get things going again.

derickusmcirr- we have been feverishly getting to all the orders processed and rolling since we got back. we are just about all squared away, so you should have received a tracking number or an e-mail letting you know when they will be shipped.

by the way, where in michigan are you from? we are in Shelby.

and speaking of getting things rolling again. we just got the reviews done by testrider. check it out. http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=1


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

Christy,

I did receive the shipping info as promised. Brent said that he believed that the wheels would be in CO on Friday and so far so good on that as well. If these wheels are anything as good as your costumer service you should be selling wheels like hot cakes. I did live in MI when I was in High School. (New Baltimore) I left there when I joined the Marines. I have a friend that does a lot of business up there and had them check you guys out. They had nothing but good things to say about you guys. I am now waiting to see these wonderful wheels in person. Thanks Christy and Brent from www.flitwheels.com


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

Got the wheels today. They look great. They are true and will be weighting them in the near future. Now I just have to glue some tire on and test them out. Thanks Christy and Flit for this great deal.


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

So I have ridden on the wheels twice and they are lovely. Spin up is nice and I do not feel any kind of flex at all in this wheel set. I weight 155 pounds and can tell the difference with these wheels and tires. I put on the Conti gp 4000s. Once they are up to speed it makes a world of a difference to hold the speed. At team time trial practice for 13.5 miles avg speed was 27.1 mph. Nice job Flit. and Thanks again.


----------



## aranesp (Jan 6, 2009)

any pictures?


----------



## pinkrobe (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone know if Flit will ship to Canada? I e-mailed a few days ago...


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

It was just a vacation, glad to see they're still around.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

pinkrobe said:


> Anyone know if Flit will ship to Canada? I e-mailed a few days ago...


I believe they do ... you'll have to email Brent @ [email protected] or call him (248)250-4355.

I was fortunate to have a US address at Niagara Falls where they shipped the wheels. I drove down and picked them up...


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been trying to call them. Once last week and just today. Both times a message says their box is full. I know they're a small company, but still I get nervous when mailboxes are full and no one answers the phone. These days, one never knows what can happen with the economy and all, especially the smaller companies that are just starting out.

Brent and Christy, if you're reading this, please clear out the message box and answer calls. I'd love to ask a few questions in person and drop some coins on some wheelsets for my friend and I.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

myitch said:


> I've been trying to call them. Once last week and just today. Both times a message says their box is full. I know they're a small company, but still I get nervous when mailboxes are full and no one answers the phone. These days, one never knows what can happen with the economy and all, especially the smaller companies that are just starting out.
> 
> Brent and Christy, if you're reading this, please clear out the message box and answer calls. I'd love to ask a few questions in person and drop some coins on some wheelsets for my friend and I.


I asked some questions via email for my team, and they answered next business day. Try emailing them to call you @ a certain/?exact? time if you want to speak to a human?


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Whoa, what happened to the prices?

I checked yesterday and a set of leticas was $399 and the sapim upgrade was $69.

Today, it's $449 and $89 respectively.

Am I seeing things, am I mistaken?


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

sparrowlegs said:


> Whoa, what happened to the prices?
> 
> I checked yesterday and a set of leticas was $399 and the sapim upgrade was $69.
> 
> ...


You're right. I was going to buy the set. But when the price jacked up I changed my mind.


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

That's crazy pricing for Chinese hubs imported directly and built into weels.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Has anyone been able to contact them? 

I have been trying to call them every day for a week, emailed several of their addresses, and even sent a TRADITIONAL letter of intention stating that I wanted to buy from them through USPS priority mail, and still haven't heard anything.

In my young and naive way of looking at things, if I am trying to throw half a grand at someone... I would hope to at least correspond with someone more than just once.


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

I too gave up after several attempts. Then after they raised their prices, I went with another wheelbuilder that has been around longer and actually answers the phone in person. I just thought that with this bad economy and so many established companies closing shop, why go with someone that's new (they havent even been around for a year), with poor communication response. Forget it!

If they're not answering your attempts to place an order, how are they going to be if you need help with a problem? Obviously, our business is not that important.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

1310g for $480 is still keeping me lured... I'm going to hold out for a couple more days, then see where else I can take my business...

_****UPDATE****_

*A wonderful lady with the email maia AT flitwheels.com got in touch with me today . Hope is not lost.*


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

I did purchase the carbon 38 sonics from them. They came to the door in about 3 days. I have ridden on them twice and they came out of true. No big deal I was thinking. So I bring them to my lbs and they do not have a spoke wrench that will work on these wheels. I have tried to call Flit with no answer and I have emailed them and sent private messages through here looking to get a spoke wrench. I have now been out of racing this wheels set for 2 weeks while I wait for them to get back to me. If they don't I guess I will be sol on 900 bucks because I cant true the wheels. FLIT Christy or Brent... I NEED A SPOKE WRENCH.


----------



## myitch (Apr 19, 2009)

derrickusmcirr said:


> I did purchase the carbon 38 sonics from them. They came to the door in about 3 days. I have ridden on them twice and they came out of true. No big deal I was thinking. So I bring them to my lbs and they do not have a spoke wrench that will work on these wheels. I have tried to call Flit with no answer and I have emailed them and sent private messages through here looking to get a spoke wrench. I have now been out of racing this wheels set for 2 weeks while I wait for them to get back to me. If they don't I guess I will be sol on 900 bucks because I cant true the wheels. FLIT Christy or Brent... I NEED A SPOKE WRENCH.


Case and point. That's exactly why I didn't buy from them. If they're not answering the phone or emails to take orders (and our money), they're not going to respond to problems. This guy can't even get a spoke wrench?! Damn, how sad is that?!

Shoot, with the economy in the toilet, buying from a company like this is like buying a Chrysler!!!! Maybe even worse since Flit hasn't even been in business for more than 10 months or so.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

derrickusmcirr said:


> I did purchase the carbon 38 sonics from them. They came to the door in about 3 days. I have ridden on them twice and they came out of true. No big deal I was thinking. So I bring them to my lbs and they do not have a spoke wrench that will work on these wheels. I have tried to call Flit with no answer and I have emailed them and sent private messages through here looking to get a spoke wrench. I have now been out of racing this wheels set for 2 weeks while I wait for them to get back to me. If they don't I guess I will be sol on 900 bucks because I cant true the wheels. FLIT Christy or Brent... I NEED A SPOKE WRENCH.


From the photos, it looks like they might be internal nipple spokes? If so, I'm kind of surprised your LBS doesn't have equipment for internal nipples since they are fairly common nowadays. 

You just need a thin walled nut driver of the correct size. Thin walled to get at the hex end of the nipple. It might be 5mm (3/16"), but of course you'd need to check it out. If you can't find one locally ($10-$15), they sell them on the reynoldscomposites.com website since many/most Reynolds wheels use them.









Or Park Tool:SW15 available many places:


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

You know... I was told that they tried all of the spoke wrenches they had but none of them would match up. They are internal as well but just a weird size. I hope to have them back soon, but we shall see.


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

I got the response... so now my lbs can fix them with out guessing. They have never seen this wheel set... And I am very anal when it comes to my biking stuff. Thanks Flit for stepping up.... 


Park SW15C - is what we use to build our wheels. it is a 3.2mm internal spoke wrench(standard road size nipple)

I was looking through old emails and customer list. Looks like you have purchased a set of sonics in the past. If your LBS does not have a spoke wrench that fits (fsa, easton, bontrager, hed, etc) I can purchase one online and send it to you if you would like. 

Let me know if that will work for you. If so, please let me know a shipping address.

Brent
FLIT Wheels


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Got a message that my wheels are shipping either today or tomorrow. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

derrickusmcirr said:


> You know... I was told that they tried all of the spoke wrenches they had but none of them would match up. They are internal as well but just a weird size. I hope to have them back soon, but we shall see.


Who told you it was a weird size?The LBS? Since the Park Tool works, as Flit mentioned in the response , then it is a normal size. Your LBS didn't seem to have it, but then it seems they haven't worked with ANY wheel with internal nipples as this is a fairly common size for that type of wheel. FSA sells two tools (one short and one with a P handle) that work for these. I bought mine at either Jenson or Cambria a year ago and it's the same one that Gigantex makes , but relabeled as FSA.


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, I was ready to order a set last week but got no response from Brent after my reply to an initial email.

It's annoying that in times of hardship and few-and-far-between-sales you'd think they'd be falling over themselves to make a sale. 

My search continues for a light, high-value wheelset. 

Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

That tool isn't so common, as only few companies use upside down nipples. Most use 3/16" nuts. Corima springs to mind, and Protech, but that's it.


----------



## donr1122 (Apr 28, 2009)

revolution wheelworks and neuvation.great customer service with both.


----------



## derrickusmcirr (Aug 13, 2006)

After getting the wheels trued. They have been a blast to ride on. Held up on pot holed dirt roads near glenwood springs CO. I love these wheels. They spin up fast and have no flex that I can feel. I weight 155 pounds.


----------



## skiezo (Apr 5, 2007)

If you can not get any responce from flint try calling Speed Dream Wheels.
He built a two set for me over the last few years and they have been great wheels that have never gone out of true. great to deal with also.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

I can give great customer service too.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

Raising this thread back up.

I have a Zephyr set, the rear hub is toast. Have been trying to get a hold of Brent since May, got a few mails back and promise for new bearings. Have since source new bearings did not fix the drag and grinding feeling. Have found the housing around one of the pawls was broken and loose, so I guess the hub is done. 20 month warranty is not much use when no response is received. 

Picked up a different rear wheel this week to replace it with, not sure I'll do with Zephyr at this point.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

magic said:


> Raising this thread back up.
> 
> I have a Zephyr set, the rear hub is toast. Have been trying to get a hold of Brent since May, got a few mails back and promise for new bearings. Have since source new bearings did not fix the drag and grinding feeling. Have found the housing around one of the pawls was broken and loose, so I guess the hub is done. 20 month warranty is not much use when no response is received.
> 
> Picked up a different rear wheel this week to replace it with, not sure I'll do with Zephyr at this point.


-----------------------------------

Magic, I'm sorry to hear about the problems experienced with Flit. I'm concern as I have the Zephyr wheelset as well. The wheels have been great so far as I've only ridden them in clear and dry conditions. 

I guess I will have to be prepared to purchase new wheels as soon as the bearings wear out as they don't seem to be serviceable. Otherwise, as I occasionally visit Michigan on a long weekend, I could possibly drop by their store and look them up.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

rlim said:


> -----------------------------------
> 
> Magic, I'm sorry to hear about the problems experienced with Flit. I'm concern as I have the Zephyr wheelset as well. The wheels have been great so far as I've only ridden them in clear and dry conditions.
> 
> I guess I will have to be prepared to purchase new wheels as soon as the bearings wear out as they don't seem to be serviceable. Otherwise, as I occasionally visit Michigan on a long weekend, I could possibly drop by their store and look them up.


The rear wheel takes four MR1526LLB bearings. Easy enough to find online once you know what you are looking for. In my case it looks like the hub mechanism it's self is dying. Changing the bearings did not do anything. 

I got caught in one rainy day, about 40 miles total and that seems to be enough for the rear. The front still spins great. 

Last I heard from Brent was June 1st via email, been silent since then.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

they are still posting stuff on facebook, Im a fan of there page. MAybe there not totally dead?? 

Just another reason to build your own wheels kids. Or find someone local you can trust, we are out there just have to look a little.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

roadboy said:


> they are still posting stuff on facebook, Im a fan of there page. MAybe there not totally dead??
> 
> Just another reason to build your own wheels kids. Or find someone local you can trust, we are out there just have to look a little.



Yep, have posted on their FB wall too. Nothing. 

Have had a local guy build me wheels too and will do again I'm sure.


----------



## tonyzackery (Jan 11, 2007)

magic said:


> The rear wheel takes four MR1526LLB bearings. Easy enough to find online once you know what you are looking for. In my case it looks like the hub mechanism it's self is dying. Changing the bearings did not do anything.
> 
> I got caught in one rainy day, about 40 miles total and that seems to be enough for the rear. The front still spins great.
> 
> Last I heard from Brent was June 1st via email, been silent since then.



http://cgi.ebay.com/288g-6pawl-Rota...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf6c64c62

This appears to be a replacement for the rear hub. I got a set of these wheels and the rear hub is less than smooth. Thinking of replacing it altogether.

edit: although they (the one above and the hub on my wheel) look similar, the same they are not. This later model Chin Haur rear hub has a larger flange diameter than the hub I have. Going to replace the bearings and see what happens.


----------

